

Show HN: Fresh from MHacks, 'Moments' for iOS - austinl
http://grantgumina.com/moments/

======
mikecane
How do you stop someone from making an _ad_ out of a Moment? Or leaving some
disgusting X-rated stuff designed to harass women or abuse children?

